# Vista auf GMA 950?



## MCrookieDe (12. Januar 2007)

Hi ich soll für die Firma Notebooks bestellen die voll Vista kompatibel sind. Also auch mit Aero. Da wir sonst null Grafik brauchen möchte ich auf Intel Integrierte Grafik mit GMA 950 Chip zurückgreifen. Hab schon lange gegooglet aber ich weiss jetzt nur, dass Vista prinzipiell geht. Aber nicht ob auch Aero in guter Geschwindigkeit geht.
Jemand Erfahrung?


----------

